# Small Spread



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys so i obviously have around 4 dozen canada goose dekes and im kinda a rookie at this stuff. From what i hear that is a relatively small spread to get geese to do what you'd like em to. Ive been trying to get somewhat of a U and positioning the blinds in that U, but its kinda difficult with just a few dozen decoys. Is there a certain setup that you guys have used affectively with a smaller spread?

Thanks


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i think 4 dozen is more than enough. i use a 1 1/2 dozen dekes and kill my fair share geese. i have always used a smaller spread and never had problems. i even used 5 floaters on a trafficing pond and killed limits.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

You should be just fine with 4 dozen, granted I live in iowa and we don't have near the waterfowl or more importantly near as many spreads to compete with but I am sure that you can do just fine with those 4 dozen! I have bout five dozen and my hunting budy has bout the same, when we hunt together half the time we don't even put them all out. The best advice I can give you is to simply set up just like the birds you see when you are scouting, if they are feeding close together brings the deeks in close, if spread out string them out. A simple set up i like to use is, geese and ducks generally feed into the wind, I like to string out my sentry decoys a little bit, and group my feeders tighter at the end of a the string, somewhat of a j hook. Incoming geese are likley to head for the feeders, they dont want to land at the back of the groop and fight towards the feed, they want to fast forward and head right for the feeders, use the more heavily concentraded feeders to help hide your blinds. There are more variables like the wind, etc but you see what I am saying. Not saying it works every time but that is a set up I use a lot with generally the same size spread as you. Good luck


----------



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

alright thanks i appreciate it


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

What kind of dekes do you have fullbodies, shells? The big thing with a small spread is visibility to the birds. If you have standard shells and are set up in corn stubble they are hard for the birds to see. When I set up a small spread I like to use super magnum shells because they are very visible. Either way I would spread them out to make it look like more geese, if you pack them together it doesn't look nearly as good. I hunt a lot over two dozen super mag shells and do fine.


----------



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

i have 2 dozen real geese silos, 1 doz sportplast collapsables, and 1 doz old shells


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

set your deeks in family groups of 2-8. more feeders on the upwind end and more uprights "walking in" to find feed where the feeders are. i would set 2-3 upright heads 10-15 yards down wind of the main spread. this represents birds that just hit the ground. often time the geese will key in on this small cluster and join them. it also helps turn cautious geese back toward the kill pocket.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Make sure to spread the realgeese out,


----------

